# Bragging About Nieces...



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My new avatar is none other than my lovely third niece. I finally met her face to face, two weeks ago...we live far away from my in laws.

We fell in love quickly, with her giving me high fives and pointing things out to me. My favorite moment was when I ran up the stairs at my mother in law's house. Little Redhead began to climb after me, shouting "Auntie Beeee!" 

Being a parent would be too hard for me, but I LOVE being an aunt. I get all the fun things about four little girls, without all the loss of freedom and other childfree joys.

My second niece is turning three next month. She is very intelligent and advanced for her age. Recently, she has stopped being afraid of my husband. Last visit, she rubbed his arm and exclaimed "Your skin is so white!" :rofl::rofl::rofl: Kids say the darndest things and my husband found her honesty hilarious and adorable.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I have about 20 nieces and nephews and now nearly a dozen great nieces and great nephews.
I love them all and spoil the crap out of them.
Hearing "Uncle Dan!" yelled out by a five year old is music to my ears.


----------

